# Shangai Watch Company Vostok Homage



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

Just putting pics in for now details to follow...let me know your thoughts


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Looks familiar...


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

yeh looks the same apart from the russian Symbol


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

multiple 15,30 & 45 's are what now ? its as if there is the option of using this dial on a one handed watch ???


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Who knows & to be honest I don`t care, I like it


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

I got my Shanghai Watch Co watch while I was in Beijing...cost me a whole 150 Yuan at the local market


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Looks like a re-issue of the friendship watch. Very nice. :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

luckywatch said:


> Looks like a re-issue of the friendship watch. Very nice. :thumbup:


Found a bit more.



Old fashioned Shanghai brand watch, small-sized, light weight, low cost.


Dial A (Friendship)'s hour marks are in contemporary Chinese. Dial's B (East Red)'s hour marks are in traditional Chinese representing 12 zodiac - rat, cattle, tiger, rabbit, dragon, snake, horse, ram, monkey, chicken, dog, pig.



Dial A's movement is Shanghai 8120. Dial B's movement is Shanghai 7120, all manual hand-winding.



While dial A's name is "Friendship", dial B's name is "East Red".



Dial A and Dial B's hands are all in gold, but different in shape (see photos)


There are 2 dials available.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Found the dials.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very nice but I prefer my one`s hammer & sickle to whatever it is the other ones have :wink2:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I've the earlier friendship dial somewhere's, in one of the LIDL teaboxes up in the loft. Needs to come down and get a wear. :yes:


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the info gents


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

It looks like we're discussing two things here:

1. An old watch with a Druzhba/Youyi-homage replacement dial which seem to have been around for many years (i've seen these dials on a wide variety of vintage Chinese brands of watch so clearly they're after-market modifications)

2. Shanghai's own all-new versions from their heritage series, released in the last few years.

Strictly speaking, the Shanghai version is an official homage of a bootleg homage of a Soviet-built watch.

It's kind of similar to all those Raketa-parts watches that we used to see 10 or so years ago with various dials spuriously signed 'Made in USSR' that were subsequently replicated by Raketa themselves for a few years immediately before the company changed hands (and then condemned as 'fakes' by the new management, but that's another story).


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

this is now for sale if anyone is interested Â£15 plus postage (this is what it cost me) will set up as a sale later bank transfer only cheers


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

Bargain mel, you will have to get your other out of the attic now so we can have a side by side shot


----------

